# Having second thoughts on trim color



## creeper

I think those examples look great and since your room appears to have plenty of light you could pull this look off nicely.
Its a nice classic look. 
Alternatively, white trim against a black door looks really classy too, but I think thats best suited to a large open and airy space.

I would do as you are suggesting


----------



## brockmiera

What color are your floors going to be?


----------



## hyunelan2

Carpet. Something that my wife hasn't picked out yet. Probably a brown of some sort.


----------



## brockmiera

I think if your carpets will be a light color (close to the wall color) you should go dark brown for the trim. That looks sharp. If you are going darker on the carpet I'd keep the base trim white.


----------



## creeper

hyunelan2 said:


> Carpet. Something that my wife hasn't picked out yet. Probably a brown of some sort.


 
Just as a caution. A dark carpet will suck the light out of the room. As well as show every tinest bit of lint.


----------



## hyunelan2

We have a black labrador, and 2x 20-month old kids. I'm sure it's not going to be a light color. Though, that doesn't necessarily mean it will be a dark color either. Probably a "medium."


----------



## hyunelan2

Back for an update. I picked up a sampler of the brown paint. The sample only came in eggshell finish. This is what it looked like:









We liked it enough that I went and bought a quart of the same color in Satin, as I thought the eggshell was a little flat for trim, and worried that semi-gloss would be a bit much in this dark color. Satin looks about exactly the same on another test piece. Perhaps I need to add another coat.


----------



## UniqueWoodFloor

Before choosing your trim and walls you should consider the color of the floors, as the floor covering is the most permanent. When choosing the color of the trim I like to make sure it has some contrast with our flooring to really make it pop. For a light brown carpet and walls with dark brown baseboards it would give the room a more masculine feel. Which I, personally, am a big fan of. To add a bit of warmth I would consider a red accent wall behind the entertainment system. Please also take into consideration area rug and furniture.


----------

